
Show HN: How Do I Look?  – An early alpha demo of facial beauty meter - bourneliu
http://www.how-do-i-look.com
======
pcmaffey
I would recommend the ability to browse other photos and understand what
you're outputting, as [noted below] people are going to be very suspicious of
uploading their own photo, or just won't care enough to upload a fake photo.

~~~
playeren
Sam from GoT is a solid 7.3!

------
itg
What is done with the pictures we upload? Are they stored or discarded
afterwards?

~~~
SQL2219
great question, I was thinking same thing. not sure I would trust any answer
provided, because you know they've anticipated this question and most likely
will respond with boilerplate response.

